# BH Remembering Your WW Affair



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

BH's how long has it been since you found out about your WW affair?

How much can you remember what you discovered and what your WW told you that happened during her affair?


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

theroad said:


> BH's how long has it been since you found out about your WW affair?
> 
> How much can you remember what you discovered and what your WW told you that happened during her affair?


16 months. Everything.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

34 months. every detail.

hard to forget when you still see it every night when you close your eyes....


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

4Mo for me. I remember every detail. Even tho she can't remember what she said two days ago.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

20 months...

I can remember it if I want to, but I am past it now so I don't give it a second thought unless I am talking to a friend and we are discussing things that have affected me. I may deal with it once a month but it is spacing out more and more.

I can remember every detail, but I've blocked them from my mind. I've blocked any good times we had together from my mind as well as well.

My time with my gf and kids and memories of kids occupy that space anymore. I've put her memories in the delete folder.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

19 months,I remember everything and my memory isnt all that great.
I cant forget how she treated me which was pretty cruel.
I will never forget the text and phone calls from the POSOM.
He still taunts me now and then with a phony fb screen name.
I block him now and dont respond.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

One year ago today I noticed 2,500 text to one number on the previous month's bill. I screwed up and confronted her about it. Of course she lied about it, and stopped texting him (and seeing him) immediately, for good. I then went back and found out she had been texting this number for about a year. Two and a half months later she finally broke down and confessed to a one year EA/PA with him and another ONS with a different OM afterward. Yeah I remember it all. We talked for over eight hours on d-day, and I don't remember everything that was said that day. But other than that I can pretty much remember it all.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

It would be nice to know if the people answering on this thread are still with the cheater.

I bet those who still are have much more vivid memories while those who kicked them to the curb don't think about it nearly as much.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

lenzi said:


> It would be nice to know if the people answering on this thread are still with the cheater.
> 
> I bet those who still are have much more vivid memories while those who kicked them to the curb don't think about it nearly as much.


Yes we are still together. We've been married 34 years, and I put_ her_ through hell for about 20 of that, I felt I had to give her a second chance, she's given me about, well, 20. Not too mention she's done everything I've asked and more during our R. BUT that doesn't erase the memories, they just pop up less often, and it's almost like another person did this to me. Almost. I'll never forget, but maybe the memories will fade or I'll just get bored with them.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

lenzi said:


> It would be nice to know if the people answering on this thread are still with the cheater.
> 
> I bet those who still are have much more vivid memories while those who kicked them to the curb don't think about it nearly as much.


Yes,still with her and doing good,she did kiss him,no tongue but the I love yous
hurt pretty bad.
I don't think the lable "cheater" should apply to all.
Yes some people fvck up and make a bad choice once and learn from it.
They are ashamed and do every thing they can to make it right.
Even as far as exposing themselves to others.
It can be fixed.
Good thing I don't know jack about relationships lenzi.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I can remember when she told me. I can remember wishing that I had died before she betrayed me.

So long ago, but sometimes it seems like it happened yesterday.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I can remember when she told me. I can remember wishing that I had died before she betrayed me.
> 
> So long ago, but sometimes it seems like it happened yesterday.


That's something M&M.
Sorry brother.
It gets better...much better but I think its always going to be there.....just a little.
I know it will be with CSS also but as time and the life lessons we all go through
I know we will be just fine.
Happy a lot of the time even.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Aug 5, 2009, 7:30pm.

I pick up the phone call. My daughter is screaming at my wife of 30 years. In an instant, I know the truth. I remember every detail, every email, every FB message, every text.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for responding


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

The EA in 2010 and the PA in 2011 through 2013, everything.

Wife came clean in May. R is going OK.

Not a day that I don't have images. I have a long recording of her having sex in her car three times in about two hours, her moaning etc. It is fading but still suc*s. Had trouble this weekend but my wife is sick and I have not brought the A in a while.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

8 years since my AxW first affair that I found about. There could have been others based on her atrocious behavior. Over the past 8 years of "R", there have been others. Its been 22 months since she moved out, abandoning the "marriage" and leaving our sons with me to do the majority of raising. Since this separation, I have evidence of other "sleepovers". So, over the years I have had alot of reminders. I have become cold and indifferent towards her. But, I do remember. The fraud of a marriage, I took as normal. What the heck did I know? I had never been married before.


----------

